# Kelsey's Freelancing Kit :)



## ..kels* (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey everyone! I haven't been very active on Specktra for a looong time now.. So I thought I'd come back with some pics of my Freelance Kit! I splurged & got the MAC Zuca bag a few months ago. So far it's working for me, but I can definitely see myself outgrowing it, as I still have LOTS to buy for my kit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Please ignore the god-awful pink stars on my products! I am currently attending makeup school & I had to mark everything! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My Zuca! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Inside.. tissues, brush belt, & the 4 MAC cases that came with the bag.





There's a little mesh pouch on top that I keep my sponges in. There's also a detachable keyring off to the side that I attach my camera to.





The inside of the "door". I store my q-tips, cotton pads, miller puffs, & cleansing sponges in the zip compartment. There are 2 pockets on the front of the zip compartment as well.





I keep hair ties, clips, & headbands in the top pocket.. You can see those little brush/pen holders at the bottom, but my brushes hang too far down so I haven't found much use for them yet.. 





...Vaseline & avene thermal water in the bottom pocket.





One of the side pockets, where I keep my lashes.





A few pairs of my lashes.





The "Eye Bag"





MAC Neutrals Palette: Gesso, White Frost, Mylar, Nylon, Ricepaper, Goldmine, Wedge, Espresso, Brun, Mulch, Antiqued, Coppering, Scene, Contrast, Carbon





MAC Brights Palette: Da Bling, Passionate, Cranberry, Fab & Flashy, Chrome Yellow, Bitter, Aquadisiac, Shimmermoss, Parrot, Electric Eel, Freshwater, Deep Truth, Stars 'N' Rockets, Satellite Dreams, Nocturnelle





MUFE Palette: 99, 18, 2, 91, 9, 88, 75, 30, 169, 4





Red Earth Palette





Lancome Palette





Pigments:
Lise Watier: Folie Blanche, Folie or Blanc, Folie Soleil, Folie Pomme, Folie Aqua, Folie D'eau, Folie de Bronze, Folie D'amour, Metamorfix
Gosh: Steel, Blue Whale, Fox, Butterfly
Modern Basic: Chill, 24K





Liners:
Lise Watier: Noir Intense, Blanc, Brun Glitter Pencil, Cognac, Fauve, Gold, Jungle, Purple
Modern Basic: Brown, White, Mocha Move Cream Liner, Black Cake Liner
MUFE Aqua Eyes: 2L, 0L, Aqua Black Cream Eyeshadow
Urban Decay 24/7: Zero





The "Face Bag"





RCMA colourless loose powder, Ben Nye Colour Stack, Modern Basic Foundations, Cinema Secrets Concealer Kit #1, Benefit Eye Bright, Benefit High Beam, Benefit Erase Paste, MUFE HD #118





Modern Basic blushes & bronzer.





The "Lip Bag"





Back Row: MAC - Myth, High Tea, Fresh Brew, Viva Glam V, Curtsy, Angel, Bombshell, Lovelorn, Craving, Plum Dandy, Russian Red, So Scarlet
Front Row: Lancome - Rose Defile, Oh My!, Champagne, Crushed Rose, Sugared Maple, Wicked Brown / Modern Basic - Roseate, Tranquil, Flutter, Spirited, Impression / Lise Watier Sweet Berries / MAC Kirsch Mattene





VS Beauty Rush: Spring Fling, Strawberry Fizz
MAC: Underage, Mouthwatering, Love Nectar, Ola Mango!, Pink Grapefruit, Wonderstruck, Budding, Beaux, Languish, Clear Lipglass, Spice Lipliner, Cherry Lipliner
Modern Basic Lip Paint: Thrill





The "Everything Else Bag"





Cinema Secrets Brush Cleaner, 70% Alcohol, Biotherm cleansers, toners, & moisturizers, Lancome Bifacil, MAC Strobe Cream





My little MUFE toolbag.





Sequins, Shot Glass & Measuring Cup, Shu Uemera Lash Curler, Sharpener, Mascara Wands, Hand Sanitizer, Lash Glue, Beauty So Clean spray & wipes





My brush belt! MAC, Modern Basic, Quo, Lise Watier, Smashbox... Tweezerman Scissors & Tweezers, Kryolan Spatula & Palette


----------



## ka-ron (Sep 8, 2009)

hey girl, wonderfull kit you got there! it inspires me because i want to freelance soon...
how long have you been freelancing?
The zuca bag is pretty!


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 8, 2009)

ur kit is really nice.


----------



## Aremisia (Sep 8, 2009)

Gorgeous! The brushes are totally making me drool.


----------



## blindpassion (Sep 8, 2009)

Adorable.

Quick question: what do you use the shot glass for? lol.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Sep 8, 2009)

thats perfect, great , i love it


----------



## n_c (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice! Thanks for sharing


----------



## elongreach (Sep 8, 2009)

That is a beautiful pack!  I'm jealous.


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ka-ron* 

 
_hey girl, wonderfull kit you got there! it inspires me because i want to freelance soon...
how long have you been freelancing?
The zuca bag is pretty!_

 
Thank you! I actually haven't freelanced yet. I have nowhere near enough face products! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm currently enrolled in school for makeup artistry, so I'm slowly building my kit right now.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Adorable.

Quick question: what do you use the shot glass for? lol._

 
Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use it when tweezing brows.. I fill it with alcohol (haha) & put a cotton pad in the bottom. Then just dip the tweezers in to remove any hairs that stick.


----------



## laceface (Sep 10, 2009)

Stupid but serious question, do you spend all of your money on makeup to build such a kit?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 10, 2009)

you've got an amazing kit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How do you like the Lise Watier pigments? I'm very interested in them


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laceface* 

 
_Stupid but serious question, do you spend all of your money on makeup to build such a kit?_

 
Haha nooo.. I wish I could though!! Stupid bills... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_you've got an amazing kit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How do you like the Lise Watier pigments? I'm very interested in them_

 
Thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love them! If you do decide to try them, make sure you get Metamorfix too. Wayy better colour payoff when you use them together!


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 11, 2009)

That Zuca traincase is divine!  You have a fantastic kit... it's so clean and organized


----------



## Cutetoughgirl (Sep 11, 2009)

This kit has a certain ''blanche'' feeling to it.............am i right?  When i went there I had the same stars smacked right in the middle like you did......and the alcohol bottle is a dead give away.....LOL

How do you like your Zuca?


----------



## User49 (Sep 11, 2009)

Great kit! I really want a mac zuca bag as well. I think the compartments are great but I'm just not ready to spend that much yet! But thanks for sharing! I love nosing about other people's make up kits!


----------



## wifey806 (Sep 21, 2009)

u got the Zuca bag! I'm sooo jealous!!


----------



## ..kels* (Oct 3, 2009)

thanks ladies! i lovelovelove my zuca! i think it's a great investment.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Oct 4, 2009)

o0o0o I'm so jealous of your kit! Especially of your brush belt with all your brushes! very nice kit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Quick question.. What is avene thermal water used for??


----------



## xphoenix06 (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice, and good luck!


----------



## Jewelybug (Oct 13, 2009)

OH! that bag does work out well doesn't it. Nice


----------



## ..kels* (Oct 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaskedBeauty* 

 
_o0o0o I'm so jealous of your kit! Especially of your brush belt with all your brushes! very nice kit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! Quick question.. What is avene thermal water used for??_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Avene thermal water is very multipurpose. I copied/pasted from the Avene website..

Dermatological care:
Post surgery 
Post procedure 
Redness-prone skin / inflammation 
Keratosis-prone, scaly skin
Eczema / atopic dermatitis
Allergic reactions / sensitive skin / irritation 
Burning / stinging / itching / tingling

Daily care:
After cleansing
After shaving/after waxing 
After exercise 
During travel 
Sunburn, burns
Diaper rash 
To set makeup


----------



## mern (Oct 23, 2009)

I see you have Quo brushes... love love love them!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 24, 2009)

Awesome kit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Love the bag!


----------



## *Christeen* (Oct 29, 2009)

Impressive!!!


----------



## bellezzadolce (Oct 30, 2009)

nice : )


----------



## mommys-makeup (Oct 30, 2009)

Well I know for a FACT just by looking at your kit I will NEVER get pink eye, break out, or have an allergic reaction if you did my makeup...it's sooooo clean and sanitized looking!!!!! LOVELY pictures! THANX for sharing!


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mommys-makeup* 

 
_Well I know for a FACT just by looking at your kit I will NEVER get pink eye, break out, or have an allergic reaction if you did my makeup...it's sooooo clean and sanitized looking!!!!! LOVELY pictures! THANX for sharing!_

 
Thank you soo much! That means a lot to me.


----------



## lojical1 (Nov 6, 2009)

awesomeness! I love MUFE shadows and diamond powder. what kind of brush belt do you have? It looks like one that I saw on the sephora website.


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 10, 2009)

That is so awesome! I love the zuca!


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lojical1* 

 
_awesomeness! I love MUFE shadows and diamond powder. what kind of brush belt do you have? It looks like one that I saw on the sephora website._

 
Thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I honestly have no idea what brand my brush belt is haha.. it was supplied by my makeup school.


----------



## Elle93 (Dec 6, 2009)

Very nice =P I like the bag


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow!!! I'm in love with your kit!!! SO organized, neat and gorgeous!!

THanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## xsunshiine (May 13, 2010)

wow great kit


----------



## ..kels* (May 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I will be updating this thread soon.. my kit has changed a LOT since I posted this!


----------



## keeks87 (May 17, 2010)

What a great kit! I cant wait to see your update!


----------



## tennischic09 (May 17, 2010)

nice kit!


----------



## ktbeta (May 25, 2010)

Love your kit, perfect start for freelancing. Have you considered the Bobbi Brown foundation palette?


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry to bump! But I love this case! I was planning on starting to freelance soon after I finish a basic makeup artistry course, and was wondering... where do you get this bag??? Online? D: This would be perfect to take around for jobs!


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Jan 23, 2011)

thats a great kit!


----------



## macnc50diva (Mar 17, 2011)

Great kit. I have to ask you about that Cinema Secrets brush cleaner. How is it compared to MAC brush cleaner? Is it oily? Like shampoo? Please let me know.


----------



## ThatGirlShaeXo (Mar 21, 2011)

Such a beautiful kit I love how organized it is!


----------



## whatzoedid (Mar 21, 2011)

my god i looooove this! where did you get those big mac zip bags from?!


----------



## nazih09 (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow that's amazing. love the Zuca!


----------

